# What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to you..



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

...or same sex if you go that way?


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Nothing.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

I can't think of anything either. Of course, I'm never around girls, don't talk to them, and don't know any, so it'd be pretty hard for one to do something nice for me.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Help me study for a test, and let me copy her take home test.


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)

Made dinner for me. But I was revising her 50-page research paper so I deserved it.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Kiss me...

Other than that, nothing.

Uh this girl at school bought me a bagel the other day, but yeah she's an overall nice person, I'd say she woulda done it for anyone.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Came to visit me when I was deeply depressed, helped me pay my bills when I had no money of my own, helped me clean my house when I was depressed... lots more that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

I wish I could answer this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sweetest thing they've done _to_ me? Uhhhh... nothing that I can really think of. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

A guy I was talking to romantically in the UK went to see one of my favorite singers, Mark Lanegan. He had Mark and the rest of the band autograph an album with my name on it and sent it to me. That was the sweetest thing.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

A homeless guy held the door open for me once. Ofcourse he wanted me to pay him for that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dez said:


> A homeless guy held the door open for me once. Ofcourse he wanted me to pay him for that.


 :lol


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Blatant mercy sex

Out of the blue gifts of things I've casually mentioned in conversation


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Even though my boyfriend looks like a typical metalhead and scares small children and old people (not purposely), he's the sweetest person on the planet. He's the only one who's done anything really sweet for me, but he's done it many many times. He:

Nicknamed me Gorg. It sounds bad to other people, but it's short for Gorgeous.

Watches Beauty and the Beast with me randomly and doesn't complain, even though he doesn't like it.

Walks me to my door when he drops me off at my house. That might not sound big, but I'm big on old fashioned chivalry. We're both die-hard romantics.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I was visiting my ex at her college close to the beginning of our relationship and I was in her room waiting for her to get back from work and she brought me back a hamburger and some fries because she thought I must be hungry... sounds weird but it was nice... also I was driving to her parents house for christmas and broke down.. I had the car towed to her apartment but I was going to be alone there on christmas day... she drove from her parents house 2.5 hours to get me and 2.5 hours back...
Another exgf just kissed me right out of the blue... I was sitting at the computer and she just kissed me.. nothing major.. but it sticks in my head for some reason...


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

---


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

My mom gave birth to me. That was a pretty nice thing to do. And the whole raising me thing, too. Props to that.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

The guy I like lost his phone at Disneyland on Friday. So he didn't call me on Saturday to confirm the hangout that day. He left me a message on Facebook instead describing his situation. He told me to give him my number again and that if I call I shouldn't panic because it'd be deactivated, he'll activate his phone again soon. So I'm like, "Oh ok." I replied back. I called him and he picked up (he activated his phone). He told me over the phone that he drove by my house that morning and left me a written note in my mailbox similar to the one on Facebook in case I didn't get the one on Facebook. He drove by my house and left me a written note in my mailbox. I don't know anybody who would do that to me. He said that he didn't want to keep me waiting.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

my friend called me up when i was sick to check up on me.

thats about it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

The sweetest thing was in college when a guy lied in his dorm bed with me all we did was lie there and hold eachother. I wasn't dating him, but he never tried to do anything sexual with me. Which was amazing. I remember the white Christmas lights hanging in his room.

One of my ex's when I first moved to YVR planned fun things for us to do when I first got there. I loved that he thought ahead and showed me the city. Even though we lived there we visited the tourist attractions.

Cleaning the apartment before I arrived so that it looked nice.

When I was in Toronto we couldn't fit my luggage through the turn style of the subway so my ex walked all the way around and lifted it over.

Taking me to the Toronto Symphony and buying a subscription to Prevention Magazine for a year.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Flew from a different country three times to see me


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

uh.....hold the door open for me......how pathetic


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

Gave me her number, asked me on a date, which I blew off because I was too scared, I feel guilty :/


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

With the exception of my mother, no ther female has ever been or done anything nice for me so zip nada.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Well I've had a couple of hugs and also when I was sad once and around someone I knew of the opposite sex she was trying to cheer me up and telling me she thought I was a great person etc  I don't see her anymore though and don't have any friends of the opposite sex at the moment


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

-bought me roses
-rubbed my feet after a hard day of work
-made me dinner
-fixed my car
-walked my dog
-cleaned my apartment
-took me on a vacation
-traveled 2800 miles just to see me
-moved across country to be with me
-consoled me when I was feeling down
-back rubs
-painted my toenails for me (lol) thats a little ridiculous. I guess some women would like that but not me. I was grateful just the same.
-paid my bills when I was broke
-bought me cloths

I sound like a brat. :lol I am really not though. These are just some of the things that I could think of that guys have done for me through out the years.


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Nothing.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

On Valentine's Day a couple years ago, I was at a coffee shop, and as I was about to walk out, some guy handed me a napkin he had twisted into a rose (with petals, lol) and introduced himself. I almost burst out laughing, it was so unfathomably cheesy. But he laughed and apologized for being a dork first..... He asked if I went to his school (which was right by the coffee place). I stupidly replied, "Oh you go to ___. You must be smart." He laughed awkwardly, and I, of course, got away from him as soon as possible.

I almost never get attention from guys, so this was sort of nice.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Uhh.. when I was 8, a boy in my class drew a picture for me. Thinking back, it was cute. 
That's it.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

Oh I forgot one! Bought me tampax at a store when we were on vacation. :yes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done*



nesteroff said:


> Oh I forgot one! Bought me tampax at a store when we were on vacation. :yes


Wow :um That's DEFinitely love...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^ lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmm... getting a letter I guess.

I can't think of anything beyond that...


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

A guy wrote this amazing poem for me telling me he loved me. Unfortunately, I accidentally threw away the poem the very next day 

Also, my boyfriend has done a ton of sweet things for me over the years. They include getting me flowers, sticking up for me in front of other people, leaving me really sweet notes for me to find, going places with me that he hates going to, changing my tire, and a bunch of other little things I can't think of right now. yep, its great to be loved.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohh, I thought of one! When I was in highschool I had long hair, and in my biology class the girl who sat behind me said, "Hey, you have hairs all over your shirt." and picked them off of the back my shirt. :lol I sure as hell wouldn't pick someone's hair off of their shirt, so I guess that was pretty sweet of her. :lol

In the same class, another girl drew a heart on my hand and wrote "U are hot" inside of it, but I'm pretty sure she was making fun of me. So, I guess that doesn't count.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I sat here for awhile thinking, and I couldnt come up with like, anything. and ive had g/fs! ah well.

then I read this:


Restless Mind said:


> Help me study for a test, and let me copy her take home test.


and it reminded me of this girl in 10th grade. I forgot my homework for world history and she was in that same class with me. We were also in another class together, right before world history. I guess She overheard me saying it in the class before cause she came over and gave me her HW and let me copy it. That was nice of her. She was normally kinda snotty with everyone. :stu


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done*



leppardess said:


> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I forgot one! Bought me tampax at a store when we were on vacation. :yes
> ...


lol! my dad did this for me dozens of times when i was a teenager... he never objected once whenever i asked him to buy 'em.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

hmm I don't know.

A girl looked at me once.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

After sorting thru various memories, I'm gonna have to go with road head. :mushy


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

That's so sweet...and fun to do. Pretend I didn't say that.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done*

Oh yeah, a guy sitting next to me on a bus trip in high school put my legs in his lap, because I was cramped against the window trying to sleep. He told me that I could, and I said no, but I guess he saw how incredible uncomfortable I was. It's probably sad that I view that as "sweet." Hah.



Strange Religion said:


> That's so sweet...and fun to do. Pretend I didn't say that.


I........................................................... CAN'T.


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

In university a few years ago, I was talking about my interests in architecture and my webpage on skyscrapers. A week later, one of the girls, a quiet, shy girl, came up to me and handed me a collage. I assumed it was something for her class and that she was just showing me it, but it was for me. She had cut out photos of cities and buildings from travel brochures, all for me. I was touched. 

After graduation I never saw her again. I realise now how sad it is that I've gone after so many girls who would not have done anything for me, and here a girl I didn't know at all goes ahead and does this for me.


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

opacity said:


> After graduation I never saw her again. I realise now how sad it is that I've gone after so many girls who would not have done anything for me, and here a girl I didn't know at all goes ahead and does this for me.


I know what you mean bro but this happens to me even with people I know. It's always flattering though cuz I am no casanova. :lol

I remember when I lived on rez in my first year in university I used to have a friend who would come and fold all my clothes on the floor (boxers included LOL). Wifey material...pretty sweet. I think she was interested in me...I'm pretty sure she was because she would do other things as well but one of my friends was chasing her...long story. One time she folded my clothes in front of him and my other friend and they were all looking at me like "what?!" when she started sorting out my dirty boxers LOL.


----------



## RWolfe506 (Apr 20, 2007)

*re: What's the sweetest thing the opposite sex has done to y*

When a really cute girl asked me to come spoon with her in my senior high school year while we (a large group of us) were on a cozy camping trip... not "sweet" in the strictest sense but it was one of the most flattering moments of my life but I was wayyyy too embarassed to oblige


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my gf thought of me and bought me seasons of 24 on DVD


----------

